
Animals with larger pancreatic cells tend to age faster - hdevarajan
https://www.timesofisrael.com/scientists-go-to-zoo-find-that-cell-size-not-body-size-affects-lifespan/
======
hdevarajan
[https://www.cell.com/developmental-
cell/fulltext/S1534-5807(...](https://www.cell.com/developmental-
cell/fulltext/S1534-5807\(18\)30417-9)

